# WW I Fishing Tournament



## dishman

Come join the cast of Veteran Outdoors as we welcome our wounded combat veterans to San Leon, TX. Meet and compete against our nations heroes. Bring the kids out, there will be activities for everyone.


----------



## dishman

Billy from Billystix Custom Rods donated two beautiful truly custom Spiralstix rods for our auction. He was able to incorporate the Hunts for Heroes logo onto the rod and they look amazing. Special thanks to Billy for his continued support.


----------



## dishman

Time is flying and the tournament is almost upon us. Get your registration to me so you can participate in this wonderful event.


----------



## V-Bottom

OK..guys and gals .............bring us some fish......


----------



## dishman

V-Bottom said:


> OK..guys and gals .............bring us some fish......


Hopefully you will have your hands full.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I hope I can talk to a couple of buddies into fishing this tournament. What a great cause. Hunts for Heroes is a five star organization! If I cant fish it I will make the auction for sure!


----------



## VO

We are offering a discount for 2cool members. If you register on the tournament website by Monday the 5th the entry fee will be reduced to $75. This tournament is a great way to have a direct impact on our military members who have sacrificed so much for us! Go to http://www.woundedonthewater.com to register!
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## VO

Only two days till the tournament. Come out and support a great cause and say thank you to a few of our nation's heroes! Hunts for Heroes can't continue the great work that they do with out your support! Also, we will be holding the drawing for the Critter Gitter custom Jeep, and UV Country Kawasaki custom MULE on Saturday after the weigh in. Only two days to buy your tickets. Tickets can be purchased at the tournament, or online at: http://www.veteranoutdoors.com
To register for the tournament go to:
http://www.woundedonthewater.com


----------

